# Snuggling



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

I have two Havs. Daisy is 3 years and Henry is 4 months. They are doing great together and have the best time playing. Henry has tried to lie down next to Daisy and she will growl at him. The other night Henry was next to me sleeping in a chair and Daisy wanted in that spot and so she wormed her way in and laid down. But when ever Henry moved she would growl at him. I put her on the floor and I am thinking that might have been a mistake. I do not want her to have negative feeling toward Henry. 
I guess my question is, is there a way to train Daisy to let Henry snuggle with her? And what do I do if Henry is in a spot first and Daisy wants him to move?
I know this probably sounds silly, but I just want them to have a great relationship. And I want to do what is right for both of them.
Thanks!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I think some dogs, like people, like their space when they are sleeping.

Piper does not like to be bothered and will growl at any dog that comes next to her when she is sleeping, even her very best friends. She isn't being mean, just likes her uninterrupted beauty rest! I know some dogs like to snuggle with their doggie friends but mine doesn't. I have just accepted that is part of her personality.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We have two Havs, Dizzie who is 22 months and Nellie who is 8 months.At first, actually for about 6months Dizzie wasn't too happy about letting Nellie sleep to close to him but gradually without us even noticing they now occasionally snuggle together, so basically they have worked it out for themselves! so I guess patience is the answer.It is great that your two play so well together,although we never had a problem with our two, I could tell that Dizzie was a little depressed for a while after Nellie arrived, but now they have a great time together.


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you for your comments! 
What should I do if Henry is sitting with me in my chair and Daisy wants in the same spot? There is not room for both of them unless one sits in my lap which neither one wants to. Do I treat Daisy as the alpha dog and give her the spot or put her down and let Henry stay?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine like to fall asleep by my feet when I am on the computer I bought a dog bed big enough for two. Although they are a lot closer to the same age. They do like the new bed as a matter of fact they are asleep right now


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Personally, I would not let him down and put her next to me if he was there first. They will have to work all this out themselves, but I wouldn't play into it.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I agree. If he's there first, he should be allowed that spot. I would also make sure to praise/treat Daisy every time she allows Henry to sit next to her without growling. Over time she should associate Henry sitting next to her with good things.


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice! I think I just need to buy a bigger chair so one can lay on one side and the other on the other side.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Time to go SHOPPING!!! :biggrin1:

You are so lucky that they get along. My Aussie still snaps and growls at Jack. It has only been 4 months. sigh...


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

mitrus said:


> Thanks for all the advice! I think I just need to buy a bigger chair so one can lay on one side and the other on the other side.


 I have often thought a love seat would be the perfect size:grouphug:


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

I am very lucky that Daisy and Henry get along so well. I was so worried, because Daisy has a top dog personality. But she has impressed me so much, she is great with him. I guess I just need to realize there will probably be no snuggling in their near future. Thanks for the advice about what to do it they want the same spot.


----------

